
The Epoch Times: BBC’s Live 5G Broadcast Fails After Using Huawei Equipment - dahacker
The Epoch Times: BBC’s Live 5G Broadcast Fails After Using Huawei Equipment.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theepochtimes.com&#x2F;bbcs-live-5g-broadcast-fails-after-using-huawei-equipment_2947728.html
======
ColinWright
Clickety click:

[https://www.theepochtimes.com/bbcs-live-5g-broadcast-
fails-a...](https://www.theepochtimes.com/bbcs-live-5g-broadcast-fails-after-
using-huawei-equipment_2947728.html)

